# Drill bit augers



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

Has anyone used a drill bit auger if so how did it go? Can you use it for larger holes? So could I use a 3 inch diameter to make a 12 inch diameter hole by moving it around?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

An auger relies on the sides of a hole to lift material out. I think using a 3" auger to make a 12" hole would probably function more like an electric hand mixer.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Yea I dont think that would work well since your dirt coming from new hole would just fill the others.

I had to dig a half dozen footings for a deck. They were originally supposed to be 12 inches but the inspector made me go to 14. I used a 2 stroke auger I bought at harbor freight which came with a 8 inch bit, if I am not mistaken. I think i paid less than $200 for it. I used this to drill a "pilot hole" and then expanded it with a post hole digger. How deep your holes need to be will determine how much work it is. The first foot or so is easy. The third.... not so much.


----------



## Carmelmatt317 (Aug 20, 2020)

They use a 4 foot auger on a bobcat to dig out pole light bases when there's nothing underneath so I'd say it's definitely possible assuming you have the right tool drive it https://youtu.be/d5Vy3IaKQ80


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I just saw this for the first time at HD last weekend. If it existed when I bought my 2-stroke auger, I probably would have gone this route.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/RYOBI-ONE-HP-18V-Brushless-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-Earth-Auger-with-6-in-Bit-and-4-0-Ah-Battery-and-Charger-Included-P2930VNM/315205052


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

daganh62 said:


> Has anyone used a drill bit auger if so how did it go? Can you use it for larger holes? So could I use a 3 inch diameter to make a 12 inch diameter hole by moving it around?


12" Holes?

How many, and how deep?


----------

